# Downoi Farm (Pogostemon Helferi)



## Beijing08

*For those of you who are in desperate need of this rare and expensive plant (Pogostemon Helferi), here is my proposal to your solution. 
Each pot is guaranteed 7-10 stems.

This picture was taken right after planting the emersed growth form of these plants, hence the scrawny look. 
But they already doubled in size.








*


----------



## camboy012406

Beijing08 said:


> *For those of you who are in desperate need of this rare and expensive plant (Pogostemon Helferi), here is my proposal to your solution.
> Each pot is guaranteed 7-10 stems.
> 
> This picture was taken right after planting the emersed growth form of these plants, hence the scrawny look.
> But they already doubled in size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im looking for that plant hopefully they will grow well!


----------



## Beijing08

camboy012406 said:


> Im looking for that plant hopefully they will grow well!


I'll update a picture soon. It will be available in 2 weeks or less. =)


----------



## Greg_o

Cheers Leon, been wondering what you've been up to. Looks like you're ready to franchise!


----------



## Beijing08

Greg_o said:


> Cheers Leon, been wondering what you've been up to. Looks like you're ready to franchise!


thanks buddy.
Merely sharing the love of this hobby - making things available and affordable for people to stay in the game.

this idea actually hit me when my ENTIRE colony was consumed by two SAE's right after planting...seems like they took advantage of the meltback.


----------



## arktixan

I like I like, I may have to scoop some from you . Do some re-arrange in my tank, to make some room for it


----------



## Beijing08

arktixan said:


> I like I like, I may have to scoop some from you . Do some re-arrange in my tank, to make some room for it


sounds good bud, we'll meet same place same time LOL


----------



## Ebi-Ken

HOLY CRAP very nice dude


----------



## Beijing08

guess who inspired me with this "very nice" idea? ^.^



Ebi-Ken said:


> HOLY CRAP very nice dude


Update: as promised...
not too shabby, 1.5 weeks


----------



## DaFishMan

Awesome job the plants look great ! I may want some


----------



## Beijing08

DaFishMan said:


> Awesome job the plants look great ! I may want some


Thanks man. Colony looking healthier than ever. Got rid of a quarter already. Come get some before they go to LFS


----------



## jimmyjam

looks good dude, any co2 input? I have some weird growth with mine. in my high light tank, I have it growing tall, and in my low lit tank, it looks more low and spread out. Its really weird.


----------



## Beijing08

jimmyjam said:


> looks good dude, any co2 input? I have some weird growth with mine. in my high light tank, I have it growing tall, and in my low lit tank, it looks more low and spread out. Its really weird.


hahaha, yes CO2 lots =P My nano rasboras can't take it anymore.
i've seen yours bro, remember I was asking when we were doing your new tank, you told me it was because it got covered by other plants. But it came out of a high light tank. I got a really weird one (more than one). check out this picture:


----------



## vrb th hrb

what substrate are you potting them in?, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Beijing08

vrb th hrb said:


> what substrate are you potting them in?, if you dont mind me asking


Netlea brown soil


----------



## Sinerviz

How come these look fairly smooth compare to normal Pogostemon Helferi? I just picked up a tank that came with a big bunch of it and they are all very tight little stars and very crinkly. Is this a different variety?


----------



## Beijing08

Sinerviz said:


> How come these look fairly smooth compare to normal Pogostemon Helferi? I just picked up a tank that came with a big bunch of it and they are all very tight little stars and very crinkly. Is this a different variety?


they are young plantlets..and because they were grown emersed (out of water)


----------



## Sinerviz

Oh cool... how long did they take to grow that size? This is by far my favorite plant in the new tank of I got which is full of different plants.

Do you think they will shrivel up once planted in water?



Beijing08 said:


> they are young plantlets..and because they were grown emersed (out of water)


----------



## Beijing08

Sinerviz said:


> Oh cool... how long did they take to grow that size? This is by far my favorite plant in the new tank of I got which is full of different plants.
> 
> Do you think they will shrivel up once planted in water?


They are growing in water right now. I've only started selling after 2 weeks into planting in water. Disregard the emersed growth stage.
It's a very rare plant. As far as I know, only Menagerie gets a shipment of these once or twice a month.


----------



## jimmyjam

no dude, the odd one is grown in my 15 gallon, and that one has enough light for high light, all the l brevipes are red in that tank. But there this helferi in the middle of the tank with the most light that is just growing errect. I moved it to the 30 gallon with the other helferi that is growing normal few weeks ago, ill take a pic



Beijing08 said:


> hahaha, yes CO2 lots =P My nano rasboras can't take it anymore.
> i've seen yours bro, remember I was asking when we were doing your new tank, you told me it was because it got covered by other plants. But it came out of a high light tank. I got a really weird one (more than one). check out this picture:


----------



## Beijing08

*growth has been exceptional*










I'm beginning to wonder why this plant has been considered difficult to grow...
I barely keep lights on (sometimes full black out if I'm out all day).
DIY Co2 is very weak, and I do 50% water changes twice a week due to green water algae bloom
none of the aforementioned affects its growth.


----------



## DaFishMan

It's like a crypt - can be very sensitive to sudden drastic changes in params, temp, or being moved (usually to another tank), it can melt. A crypt has a better change of regrowth when this happens. I had it going good too a few times then had this melt. I wish I was closer to downtown, love this plant. I saw you dhip hoping someone more local will have it. Well I know who you are now. The Downoi King'


----------



## arktixan

So far mines doing good ... slow growth from what I've seen however.


----------



## Beijing08

DaFishMan said:


> It's like a crypt - can be very sensitive to sudden drastic changes in params, temp, or being moved (usually to another tank), it can melt. A crypt has a better change of regrowth when this happens. I had it going good too a few times then had this melt. I wish I was closer to downtown, love this plant. I saw you dhip hoping someone more local will have it. Well I know who you are now. The Downoi King'


yea it is indeed like a crypt. Melts easily.
I love this plant too HAHA. and no I ain't the Downoi King...I've only recently gotten into the planted hobby, used be a shrimper.


----------

